Ask HN: What feature would you like to have in a new programming language? - gls2ro
======
ClassyJacket
Named parameters. Even the first one. I don't know why named parameters aren't
a thing outside Apple languages. They save so much time referring to
documentation and jumping around between different files and code.

~~~
gls2ro
I know two: Ruby has keyword parameters. Elixir kinda has keyword parameters.

------
sadris
Typing. No unchecked exceptions. Optional memory management. (I think D has
all of this)

------
austincheney
Operators that aren't overloaded and all syntax tokens only comprised of 1
character.

